# New Management Company For Lowes???



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We where just informed that Brickman is no longer handling Lowes any idea who the new mangment company is?


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nobody seems to know, including the local store managers. All I've been able to find out are companies that didn't get it, including, National Maint. Systems, Springwise, Mirror, and now Brickman.......


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Brickman kept some states like Delaware but lost some states like Maryland.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

for Lowe's**


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

October 16th and Lowes parking lots in NY state have not been contracted ( or at least the contractors have not been told ). How irresponsible can you get. I have plowed our local Lowes since the store was built in 2004. I have also plowed another Lowes since that store was built three years ago. The pencil pusher that makes these decisions does not realize what the contractor has to go through to prepare for a client ( salt purchase, equipment designation, labor, stakes, route adjustment, etc). I have been fortunate to make adjustments to my business so that I will not have to worry if I get to plow these stores ( we also plow their neighbors W ).
I feel for the contractors that are left out in the cold at the last minute. The longer these corporate pencil pushers wait, the higher the price gets. That is common sense. Quote of the day: If you leave a trail in the snow, you are a low baller. :b


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks alot!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Any info is beter then none


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I think affiliated grounds maintenance got them, i received an email from them months ago, the one in matamoras was per event, not seasonal.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

i was told today that someone got them and its not listed above. These bids were due in july if i remember correctly and we bid about 15 sites for various companies listed. I was told this new company got some in Mass and NY but havent been told numbers, locations or seen this on paper. I will update as I learn more.


----------



## Kristy3868 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Correct*

Merit Service Solutions (Lipinski) picked up a bunch.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Yep, just got the axe today! "Cease all work as of October 31st". We service 2 lowes and they lost everything including summer work as well. It will definitely hurt a bit but I'm about done with the landscaping/snow removal business any more. You go above and beyond to try to keep them looking good and its all for nothing it seems any more. Its not Brickmans fault, I was told that (here in PA) Lowes wanted a huge discount and Brickman said no that no one could do it that cheap and still keep up performance. We'll see.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

" The NY Contractor that will be performing Landscaping, Snow and Sweeping services will be Ferrandino and Son "
I just received this from Lowes.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brian Young;1654012 said:


> Yep, just got the axe today! "Cease all work as of October 31st". We service 2 lowes and they lost everything including summer work as well. It will definitely hurt a bit but I'm about done with the landscaping/snow removal business any more. You go above and beyond to try to keep them looking good and its all for nothing it seems any more. Its not Brickmans fault, I was told that (here in PA) Lowes wanted a huge discount and Brickman said no that no one could do it that cheap and still keep up performance. We'll see.


That's too bad Brian. You guys did a nice job over there. I can think of one or two larger lowball hacks that will gladly do it cheap.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

VT was given to merrit ( lipinski ) and for ccchhheeeeppp


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

What about ohio don't tell me agmg got them....


----------



## SkyhawkSteve (Sep 14, 2010)

SnoDaddy;1654729 said:


> What about ohio don't tell me agmg got them....


Brickman's retained Ohio


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

Brickman still has Kansas too they also got home depot for 2 yrs. I heard there trying to get the one near me for 11k for the season it is almost 9 acres and ton of islands. We are hit or miss on snow but there way to low on it.


----------



## wwhite (Dec 1, 2011)

Anybody know who got Kentucky?


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if Brickman kept CT, or is it someone else?


----------



## Kristy3868 (Sep 27, 2013)

Get use to the falling values!! That is what the market is paying. What do they say?......something is only worth what one will pay!!!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Only being worth what someone will pay may be true, but it is influenced by what is available for that pay. People will pay more if no-one will do quality work for what they are paying now. Don't lower your price just to be busy, charge what you need to to stay in business and let the market correct itself. As long as someone is willing to work for nothing the pay price will fall, but eventually it will self correct. I'd rather plow residential and small commercial that care about quality that do these big lots that are only concerned with price and liability anyway,


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Kristy3868;1655159 said:


> Get use to the falling values!! That is what the market is paying. What do they say?......something is only worth what one will pay!!!


 I'll remember that, when it comes time to pay my insurance, utility bills, etc.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

peteo1;1654450 said:


> That's too bad Brian. You guys did a nice job over there. I can think of one or two larger lowball hacks that will gladly do it cheap.


Hey thanks, I appreciate that! Its too bad, we had that place down to a science! I've called a couple property maintenance companies and no one I called had anything in PA.


----------



## jwilkers2vt (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone heard who got Virginia? Brickman lost two stores we did in Virginia for snow removal


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, I finally found out who has the local Lowes in my area. Yet another new property management company called Merit. I found out the numbers and HOLY ****! HALF of what we were getting, literally! And of course some local "high volume, low price" company picked them up. Have at it, I cant work with 3% profits ,lol.


----------



## jwilkers2vt (Jan 14, 2012)

Mirror lawn picked up lowes in Va and NC


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Merit is the old Lipinski from New Jersey. not sure if they changed names or were bought out but that is who Merit is. Brickman kept CT and MASS, what my contact told me they lost over 500 sites so far this year and possibly more, that had to be a big hit for them.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think? I serviced a Lowes in my area through Brickman for the last 2 years. I also did the landscaping. While I was working there last week, a guy wearing a Merit jacket came up to me and asked if I am the contractor servicing this location. When I replied yes, he asked me for a card. Within 10 minutes my phone was ringing! They took some info from me and said they would send an email. 

When I got home, I logged in and looked at the pricing, I almost fell over! They were offering $6000 more then Brickman on the snow and $2500 more on the landscaping!!!! The contract(s) were no different from what Brickman had as far as legaleze was concerned. After some reading, I decided to take it.

While everyone else got their throat cut, I ended up with a LOT more $$ than I had before. It really makes no sense at all? :redbounce


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

It is nice to know you did well on this years bid but you might want to keep something like that ( the pricing ) to yourself so the management companies do not know how much more they are paying. They do read these boards and the less they know the better. Just a thought.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

superdog1;1658846 said:


> I'm not sure what to think? I serviced a Lowes in my area through Brickman for the last 2 years. I also did the landscaping. While I was working there last week, a guy wearing a Merit jacket came up to me and asked if I am the contractor servicing this location. When I replied yes, he asked me for a card. Within 10 minutes my phone was ringing! They took some info from me and said they would send an email.
> 
> When I got home, I logged in and looked at the pricing, I almost fell over! They were offering $6000 more then Brickman on the snow and $2500 more on the landscaping!!!! The contract(s) were no different from what Brickman had as far as legaleze was concerned. After some reading, I decided to take it.
> 
> While everyone else got their throat cut, I ended up with a LOT more $$ than I had before. It really makes no sense at all? :redbounce


Thats what brickmann was skimming off the top of what they were giving you.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

dcamp824;1659171 said:


> Thats what brickmann was skimming off the top of what they were giving you.


Agreed. I knew Brickman was getting their cut, I just didn't realize they are/were that greedy! I still have 3 Brickman locations and you can bet I will be fighting for more $$. I have no problem with a business making $$. Thats what we are all in business for. What I do have an issue with is greediness and gouging!

Merit is also paying extra for every salt only event. This will also add a quite a few $$ on my bottom line. I am very happy. With Brickman, I got one rate and that covered everything, so if I had to salt 20 times? it was on my dime and cut into my profits.

We still made a few $$ with Brickman, but it is much better now.


----------



## zchip1979 (Jan 9, 2010)

Merit service solutions (lipinski) have them in pa now


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

I hope one of you guys gets to do NJ, as last year whomever had them here SUCKED !

All I can remember is having a parkinglot with 3-4" of slush on it, with a dude in an unmarked dodge pickup (not me) shooting salt everywhere on top of the slush. IT was such a mess that every Lowes employee was in there *****iahcing about it, as well as the customers, such as myself, who were walking through that crap. The guys who were doing the lot didn't even take the time to drop their plows, as they were just salting and leaving...

Crazy stuff. This year, if it's the same, I'm taking photos....


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1659883 said:


> All I can remember is having a parkinglot with 3-4" of slush on it, with a dude in an unmarked dodge pickup (not me) shooting salt everywhere on top of the slush. .


Brickman would have fired me the next day? The only excuse I can come up with is that the snow event started when the store opened. If it is crazy busy, it is hard to plow with customers driving in and out. Our contract stated that we were only responsible to keep the lanes and the front of the store clear during business hours and then do a complete plow after it closed.

They should have still plowed the lanes in this situation. While slush is a PITA, it still can/has to be done.



Dogplow Dodge;1659883 said:


> Crazy stuff. This year, if it's the same, I'm taking photos....


With all due respect, what would you do with them after you took them?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone have a number or website for Merit?

IM looking on google, just not sure its the correct Merit


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, what an easy process... I did find the correct website for Merit, (I had it spelled wrong) and right on the home page was a phone number for PA service. I called the number and they answered! Whoa, she immediately directed me to manager for snow in my area and he answered! Whoa, I then told him my closest store and whoa, its available. Wow, so now he is sending over the info within the next half hour and I will report back on the numbers


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Anxious to hear how you like the numbers. Some guys say they are paying more than Brickman, but not here.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont know what to say other than my heart sank. I was really hoping for a new venture, as I always wanted to plow my local lowes.

The truth is for a 3 year contract paid in 18 equal payments, the yearly average is about $7000 less than what brickman paid, which was 10,000 less than I bid it to Brickman

He did say it is a strict 2" trigger and any service less than 2" is additional billable work, but really you all know how that goes...... 1.9" or 2.1" who makes that call at 3 AM


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

If this was for 2 years, I would find it tolerable assuming the 2" trigger factor, but for 3 years wow I just cant


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

MatthewG;1661069 said:


> He did say it is a strict 2" trigger and any service less than 2" is additional billable work, but really you all know how that goes...... 1.9" or 2.1" who makes that call at 3 AM


I was told the same thing. What made a big difference to me was that any salting is paid out above and beyond the plowing. Lets face it, in the last 3 years in PA (at least my area?) I had way more salt than push events?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I felt the same way. I told them I'd do it for double what they offered. Guess they couldnt find a sucker because a week later they "restructured" their pricing. Gave a base price based on average snowfall. If we get more, they pay a little more. If we get less, I give money back. Prices still to low. The guy who has been doing that lot signed for thousands less than he was getting. I don't understand it.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Superdog, I was told the same thing. Salt only events and plows under 2" were billed extra. The contract contradicts the what they said about salt. The way I read it, all salting are included.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Wilnip;1661086 said:


> Superdog, I was told the same thing. Salt only events and plows under 2" were billed extra. The contract contradicts the what they said about salt. The way I read it, all salting are included.


I also read it the same way, if under 2" plows and any salt only are extra that a better story, but why not just pay more up front for all inclusive service


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I think its going to be a nightmare with salting being extra, I mean who doesnt salt right after plowing a place like that. I was told the new company (Merit) has you get a Manager's approval before you salt, so your waiting until 6am just to salt (if he approves it, if he doesn't then your back there in an hour or two when they realize it needs salted,lol) What a pita thats going to be and the final product is going to be a joke! I bet Brickman gets them back soon but we'll see.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I also agree that waiting around for salting approval is gonna get old. Last year, we were out and salted way before ice or any slip and fall incidents would have been a problem. Heck, we salted if we even thought there would be a CHANCE of ice forming anywhere! I would also like to know how the manager is going to know that at 4AM the lot iced over and needs to be salted so none of the employees do not fall when they show up at 6AM?

There is also no way that the manager will be able to do his/her job running the store AND make sure the lot isn't going to freeze? I doubt very highly that any of them will stand in the lot OR continually monitor the radar to see if/when it's going to hit. Under the Brickman contract, we were very proactive. I am now going to become a reactive provider and wait for a phone call.

My lawyer actually likes it this way. He claims that Lowes and Merit are throwing everything on their own shoulders. In all honesty, he said that unless it is snowing, I can just go to bed and wait for the phone to ring. He also said to make sure I take a ruler, stick it in the snow and take a picture of it with the Lowes in the background every time we get less than 2".

We of course are NOT going to do that and if it is even close, we are gonna' drop the plows because I don't want or need the hassle!Thumbs Up


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

MatthewG;1661072 said:


> If this was for 2 years, I would find it tolerable assuming the 2" trigger factor, but for 3 years wow I just cant


What's the difference?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd be very suprised if lowes pays those invoices for extra salting. It's hidden in their contest to "maintain slip free conditions". I learned my lesson with doing business with lowes....never again


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

RLM;1661394 said:


> I'd be very suprised if lowes pays those invoices for extra salting. It's hidden in their contest to "maintain slip free conditions". I learned my lesson with doing business with lowes....never again


In this case, we are not dealing with Lowes directly. We are dealing with Merit. If Merit sends me a work order, I am going to print it out. While I can't go after Lowes for payment, I can still drag Merit into small claims for payment. They can try to waive anything they want contractually, but their contract does not supersede PA law, and the law says I get paid for services rendered. I am hoping it never gets close to this?

The Merit contract says either party can terminate the contract with 30 days notice. If it gets that bad, I will just send a letter and hit the road.:angry:


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

RLM;1661394 said:


> I'd be very suprised if lowes pays those invoices for extra salting. It's hidden in their contest to "maintain slip free conditions". I learned my lesson with doing business with lowes....never again


It also says you will act on 2" of snow or imminent threat of ice. To me, that will negate all the work orders for salt only events.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wilnip;1661448 said:


> It also says you will act on 2" of snow or imminent threat of ice. To me, that will negate all the work orders for salt only events.


Not in the contract I have? Yes, it says I will plow when it hits the 2" trigger, but it doesn't mention anything about " imminent threat of ice" that I saw?

Remember, I am not dealing with Lowes directly, I am dealing with Merit and they deal with Lowes.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Right. My contract was from Merit also. It was in bold print under the wording about 2" accumulation.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wilnip;1661478 said:


> Right. My contract was from Merit also. It was in bold print under the wording about 2" accumulation.


Hmmm.... I will re-read mine ASAP!!


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wilnip;1661478 said:


> Right. My contract was from Merit also. It was in bold print under the wording about 2" accumulation.


I stand corrected! You are 100% correct in your statement. Now I am confused??? It looks like I am eating the salt now aren't I? It is still Ok, as I am way far ahead of what Brickman was paying me for the same service? Somebody at Merit is confused bigtime!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

superdog1;1659905 said:


> With all due respect, what would you do with them after you took them?


Post them hereThumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I talked to Merit today, snow accumulation starts plowing at 2"

However, any ice threat must also be salted, no 2" trigger

I sent an email back to them explaining the costs for our area and asked them to add 10,000 to the seasonal price, I baited them in with " I can sign as soon as tomorrow" Lets see how this goes.

I have some extra equipment sitting so something is better than nothing.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well.........Merit screwed me. I signed the contract for both snow and landscape. I got a phone call today that they made a mistake and another contractor signed it at the same time I did. Even though I am the incumbent provider, this other guy went out and bought a bunch of equipment to service these sites, so they feel bad and they are giving it to him?

*What a bunch of crap!!!*

They could have come up with something better than that? If I had to guess, someone else offered to do it for a lower rate, so they pulled it and gave it to him? WTH? they could at least let me counter bid? It could also be that they screwed up on the pricing at this Lowes? I found it odd that everyone else was getting quoted rates that were 25% to 30% lower than what Brickman paid the prior year on average but this one was $6500 more?

Oh well? If this is a sign of how Merit does business, maybe it is a really good thing I am not under contract with them? They say everything happens for a reason so.................


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow SD. That sucks. I bet it's because they wrote the pricing wrong in your contract. Maybe its a good thing with the salting issues.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

superdog1;1661640 said:


> Well.........Merit screwed me. I signed the contract for both snow and landscape. I got a phone call today that they made a mistake and another contractor signed it at the same time I did. Even though I am the incumbent provider, this other guy went out and bought a bunch of equipment to service these sites, so they feel bad and they are giving it to him?
> 
> *What a bunch of crap!!!*
> 
> ...


Mirror did that to me, I signed a three year contract with them after first season they found someone cheaper left me holding the payment books on equipment. It sucks & there is nothing you can do. They also had pulled the plow at 2" crap. All these management companies do on this contract is cut & paste lowes contract to their letterhead, the hidden BS salting and plowing at 2" BS is directly from Lowes. I learned my lesson, never again. I am in the process of completly reworking how we solict work, etc.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess someone took the contract at $14,963.per year because its no longer available and the guy on the phone told me they have a verbal agreement.

Oh god, idiots


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

MatthewG;1663043 said:


> I guess someone took the contract at $14,963.per year because its no longer available and the guy on the phone told me they have a verbal agreement.
> 
> Oh god, idiots


If we get a crazy Winter, this person is in for a big surprise! Talk about losing your a$$!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I see that SMI will be plowing the Dickson City, Pa Lowes.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Not to beat this dead horse but either the contract is a joke or the company doing it is a joke, first snow/ice event we had about 2 weeks ago they were a no show until the store manager's had to call them 4 times to get them to come and try to burn off 2" of frozen slush, tonight as I'm out along with many other companies salting very slippery parking lots I drove by twice about an hour apart and Lowes parking lot was a sheet of ice, a few cars trying to make it up a steep entrance/exit, shinny tire marks everywhere from cars spinning out. It might just be the lowball company, they also took our condo's we've been doing for years that are also on a steep hillside and same thing, no service just slippery, icy looking lots....nice job! Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

It's the way the contract is written. 2 inch trigger. Salt only events are above and beyond the seasonal contract and requires Lowes management approval/ request.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Brickman has them in our area, after 4 years, we turned it down. We have another per season account with more money and less headaches, but couldn't absorb two large, per season accounts. If the sh*& hits the fan and we have a bad winter, than only having one large seasonal account is better than having two large seasonal.......


I feel bad, we've had our Lowe's for 4 years. I hate to give it up, but we don't have enough per push accounts to off set the added seasonal accounts. The money was getting tighter and our responsibilities were tripling.


But.....

There is plenty of other "suckers" out there willing to take it on, and we've informed Brickman that if there is an issue with the current service provider, to give us a call and we'll help.

I will say, Brickman is loyal, has treated us very well the last 4 years, and I won't every forget that in terms of snow removal. We still do summer maintenance for multiple locations in our area. 

Our decision was made on logistics and finances, unfortunately.....


.........


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Ferrandino and Son low balled a Lowes here in CNY by a third and now they and Lowes are finding out the hard way that cheaper is seldom better.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Same here in Minnesota. Ferrandino cut everything by 1/3. They're driving prices right into the toilet.


----------



## dyla518 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ferrandino and son contacted us to do 2 lowes locations in the Hudson Valley NY this week. Wanted us to do it per per push and put a seasonal cap of $15k on them! They told me they cant do a seasonal contract.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

How large are these lots that are going for 15k?


----------



## dyla518 (Aug 22, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1672400 said:


> How large are these lots that are going for 15k?


One is 5.5 acres and one is 6.5 acres. They won't do a seasonal price. The cap is around $15k


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

So what happens after they spend 15k?


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

You guys are scaring me I'm doing work for merit and Ferrandino!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My Lowes is 7 acres so its a bigger one. 14,960 cya later


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

magneto259;1681178 said:


> You guys are scaring me I'm doing work for merit and Ferrandino!


Well did you do your research? Is it priced right?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Brian Young;1669138 said:


> Not to beat this dead horse but either the contract is a joke or the company doing it is a joke, first snow/ice event we had about 2 weeks ago they were a no show until the store manager's had to call them 4 times to get them to come and try to burn off 2" of frozen slush, tonight as I'm out along with many other companies salting very slippery parking lots I drove by twice about an hour apart and Lowes parking lot was a sheet of ice, a few cars trying to make it up a steep entrance/exit, shinny tire marks everywhere from cars spinning out. It might just be the lowball company, they also took our condo's we've been doing for years that are also on a steep hillside and same thing, no service just slippery, icy looking lots....nice job! Thumbs Up


The Hazleton, PA Lowes lot was icy today. Didn't appear to have been salted at all yesterday after our 1-3 inch snowfall. But like the saying goes, "You get what you pay for!"


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

It was priced right for me. I'm a little fish. All per push and per app on the deicing.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

They contacted us this summer to do a year round contract. Then after we quoted them for 20 cy's they said they only had money for 3........never paid to go to work and I don't want to start now.


----------



## DSBI (Nov 22, 2013)

I haven't followed this entire thread, but I do see a lot of talk about Merit, so I wanted to throw in my two cents since I do have very extensive experience with them (in the Lipinski days, before the name change). You will all find this to be a very interesting story.

I'm not going to get into pricing, because everyone has different costs, markets, etc.. But I will speak for them in regards of their treatment to contractors. 

I did a few very large sites for them, totaling to over 25 acres. Sure the number I was doing it for wasn't the highest in the world, but I was getting the numbers I needed to be comfortable. Halfway through the season, we found out the customer had double booked the site with both Merit and another management company (starts with a B), and the other management company's contractor had been billing for the work I was doing for Merit, and the customer was paying both management companies for each lot. The other contractor would apparently drive through my lots, check that we serviced them, and then bill the other management company for doing nothing. 

Once this all came out in the open and we uncovered what actually happened, the customer decided that the other management company was the actual account holder and so as a result I got all the accounts pulled from me the night before a storm. I could not go to work for this other management company due to my non-compete with Merit. I went back over my master service agreement (this was when I learned a lot about contract language) and realized they (Merit) was not "actually" required to pay me anything beyond what I already had in my bank. This was due to the "can cancel this agreement at anytime for any reason with X number of hours of notice" clause, and the lack of any detail specifying how the payout would work in such a situation. I spoke with several of the top people in that company, explaining my situation, and how big of a financial mess this can create for a smaller (in comparison to Merit) company like me. 

Longer story short, Merit really stepped up to the plate and paid me every cent for the rest of the season. I have to say, I was impressed, relieved, and very happy that a national service company showed an incredible amount of integrity like that. I always gave them my best, 110% all the time, and was even told by several people in the organization that I was their top contractor in regards to minimal complaints, no service failures, and quality perfection and consistency. And what do you know, that karma all came around for the better.

The only ones who lost out on this deal was the customers (and whoever it was in their corporate office who apparently decided to double book and double pay on a lot of sites), they were very upset that we got pulled from the sites as we had a very good relationship with them that went through several management companies over the years. That storm that happened the following day, my phone was ringing off the hook from furious people at the customers locations who thought we were still the contractor... Drove through the place during the height of that storm (18") and... well actually I couldn't even drive through the place 

The point of all this is that they have always treated me well enough that I've put them way up on their own pedestal above and beyond the rest of the herd (usm, etc..)


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Both showed me the prices they were willing to pay per push and deicing per app. Kinda wierd I've never done any work for a management company before. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

DSBI;1681249 said:


> I
> 
> The point of all this is that they have always treated me well enough that I've put them way up on their own pedestal above and beyond the rest of the herd (usm, etc..)


What you are seeing, and what I've seen, is that.....

Even though the pricing for these accounts isn't the best for the services they want, the nationals are stepping up to the plate and taking care of their subs regardless.

I'm still disappointed that I didn't take on our Lowe's for Brickman. They pay on time, have great communication, and have treated us well for the past 4 years on the snow account. But...., We picked up another local seasonal that was a better deal for us in the end.

Even though the local bidding was insanely cheap, they gave it to me at a higher price (though not where I wanted it), and it was less hassles and headaches than Lowes. And after dealing with the bidding on the local account, it just reinforces the fact that local bidders are just as bad or worse then the nationals are.

On top of it, I couldn't take the risk of having two "large" seasonals and coming out broke at the end of the year if we have a bad winter. We don't have enough per-occurrence accounts to off set 2 seasonal accounts.

In the end, we still have the summer maintenance contract for Lowe's, and it goes to show the loyalty of Brickman and their understanding of our dilemma. And, that the nationals are bucking up and realizing their relationship with local contractors is what makes them work.

In our area, this industry has gone to hell (local or national), and I don't really see any advancement in pricing or profit until some major thing happens like fuel tripling in price, or otherwise.

Snow and Grounds maintenance is the last line item on the budget...................................

............


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

I bet somebody lost there job at Lowes and Merit for a big screwup like that. How do they not know which Management Company there contracted with.
Have to say Im surprised they paid you. You dont see that too often from companies like that


----------



## DSBI (Nov 22, 2013)

Midatlanticpowe;1681337 said:


> I bet somebody lost there job at Lowes and Merit for a big screwup like that. How do they not know which Management Company there contracted with.
> Have to say Im surprised they paid you. You dont see that too often from companies like that


Just for the record, the "customer" was not Lowes.


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ill keep you guys posted on how my relationship is through out the season. So far they both have been good and agreeable with the service I have been providing. I had 2 equipment failures earlier this week that left me without a plow for a few hours and was late on servicing their lots and they were both understanding. We'll see for sure when the checks start coming in!


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I would report back and let everyone know what happened to the Lowes that I lost. It seems a husband and wife team signed up with Merit to do 3 Lowes locations. On the one I had with Brickman for the last 2 years, we had 2 trucks assigned to it with a 3rd truck in reserve and a backhoe for stacking, corners etc. It seems this "team" that agreed to all only had 2 vehicles! One was an old Dodge (early 80's) and a skid loader without a cab. Keep in mind the one location is more than 50 minutes from the other two and the 2 in my area are 20 minutes apart. From what I understand, they were towing the skid behind the truck to each location.

I can not believe they gave 3 locations to this contractor? With 2 trucks, it took us at least 3 hrs to clear the lot we had, so how they ever thought they could get 3 locations done and stay within the contract is beyond me. I have a copy of it and it clearly states the lot must be finished by the time the store opens at 6AM. The last 2 snows we had, they were only starting the Lowes in my area at 7AM.

On the first snow, the skid loader blew a hose or something and instead of fixing it, they just kept dumping fluid in and kept using it. They also had a tri-axle load of salt dumped right in the rear of the lot and partially covered it. When they went to use it the first time, it was a solid block and they had to break it up with a pick axe and sledge hammers, Lol. On the second snow, the pickup they had only had the forward gears left and reverse was knocked out. If I had done any one of these things, Brickman would have fired me on the spot. Since I also shop in my Lowes and worked there for 2 years, we got to know a lot of the employees and managers. They are all flipping out over how bad the service is. Something tells me Merit won't have the PA Lowes very long???


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yea, what I listed above is only half of what is going on. I also do a lot of remodeling/construction work, so I am in there almost twice a week or more. Every time I go in, they all beg me to take it back and I keep telling them there is nothing I can do?? A few days ago, they asked them to plow the lumber yard in the rear of the store. They told them they don't have to because it isn't in the contract? YES IT IS!!!!

I guess I am posting all this because I just can not believe that this level of service is acceptable? And if it is? I did way more than I ever had too! I know Lowes is trying to save a buck, but come on??? If I had to guess, the people that took it were banking on another easy Winter like the last two. If that were the case, then they may have been able to do a little bit better job? There is just way to much distance between these locations for 2 plows and two people to get done in a timely manner no matter how much it snows????


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Tell the store manager to get you then contract directly


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1719501 said:


> Tell the store manager to get you then contract directly


Doesn't work that way. Store management has no say all they can do is complain until the contractor in charge is forced to change sub-contractors.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me. Merit took over all of the MD Lowes. Before I found out they had them they found someone else to do my local Lowes which I had done for the past 4 years. I finally saw who is doing it last week during the snow. A old dodge truck and an old ford truck that both looked beat. The snow stopped around 4 am. They plowed part of it and then left I assume as they were out there again around 2 pm still plowing the front. My guess is they have these 2 trucks to cover all of their properties and got into trouble. 

I did get the next closest Lowes. 

From what I heard Lowes gave different states to diff management companies to break it up as they didnt want all of their eggs in one basket.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

White Gardens;1719547 said:


> Doesn't work that way. Store management has no say all they can do is complain until the contractor in charge is forced to change sub-contractors.


Then how do all these people on here boast about getting commercial properties without magement companies?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1719576 said:


> Then how do all these people on here boast about getting commercial properties without magement companies?


Because not every commercial property is owned by a national corporation.

I have a commercial property account so that makes me big time?

It has an 88' L x 11" W driveway between the building and the property line. That leads to a 50' x 50' parking lot in the rear with a rear entrance that has to be cleared including a handicap ramp.

Oh yes, Hell yes, I am badass, I am doing commercial. :laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1720251 said:


> Because not every commercial property is owned by a national corporation.
> 
> I have a commercial property account so that makes me big time?
> 
> ...


It was a smart comment. People on here always say they're plowing national chains directly from the management. No I'm not talking about doctors offices

And just for the record it is possible. We do work for national chains directly through their office. No its not snow or landscaping but it is similar.

We work for nationals for snow and never have issues


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

32vld;1720251 said:


> Because not every commercial property is owned by a national corporation.
> 
> I have a commercial property account so that makes me big time?
> 
> ...


I think he was referring to large lots, most of which are large malls or box stores managed by nationals. I also wouldn't boast about how you're beating the nationals by plowing a lot that could be done with an ATV


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1720266 said:


> I think he was referring to large lots, most of which are large malls or box stores managed by nationals. I also wouldn't boast about how you're beating the nationals by plowing a lot that could be done with an ATV


Yup that's where the money is in my area.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Lowes in Indianapolis area look rough......are they a national and if so, who?


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

From what I am learning, it seems that some of the larger box stores seem to go in cycles when it comes to property management? They will let an area manager that runs 3 or 4 stores hire local people to plow and landscape for a year or two. Then they decide that it is to much hassle for the manager to keep up with, so they decide to hire a larger LCO and bid out one state to them. In theory, this is better for the store because they only have 1 point of contact to complain and write a check to. The next thing they try is using a huge national like Brickman and give them all the stores in all 50 states.

They also get some other crazy ideas like letting the employees take care of the landscaping. Lowes did this a few years ago. I took one over right after this little "experiment". The place looked like ****! IT seems they had 1 guy doing nothing but cutting the grass. He was getting constant overtime up to 50 hours a week. I don't see how? None of the hedges/bushes were cut and the beds were full of weeds and trash. It was a terrible mess and I got the lucky job of cleaning it up.

After the next 2 years or so pass, it will be interesting to see what they try next? I hope they go back to hiring locals again. I loved servicing the place.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1720261 said:


> It was a smart comment. People on here always say they're plowing national chains directly from the management. No I'm not talking about doctors offices
> 
> And just for the record it is possible. We do work for national chains directly through their office. No its not snow or landscaping but it is similar.
> 
> We work for nationals for snow and never have issues


I was poking fun at your original comment. Not bragging. And I know the difference between a Dr's office and a mall.

Not every large commercial is done through Nationals. There will always be a turn over. National comes in. Service deteriorates till the Corp gets enough complaints that they drop the national. Some bean counter figures contracting local is costing them more and forgetting the bad experience they had using a National and go with a National again.

This cycle will never end because their are too many guys driving around with a plow willing to low ball. Which keeps the Nationals in business.

Know what the best advice I leant on plowsite?

Do not buy a plow if you must have work for it to make the payments. It only leads to the desperate decision to low ball.

I am small scale in snow removal and landscaping. I can use a lot more business. Though I walk away from the customers that want me to low ball.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1721265 said:


> I was poking fun at your original comment. Not bragging. And I know the difference between a Dr's office and a mall.
> 
> Not every large commercial is done through Nationals. There will always be a turn over. National comes in. Service deteriorates till the Corp gets enough complaints that they drop the national. Some bean counter figures contracting local is costing them more and forgetting the bad experience they had using a National and go with a National again.
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between low balling and knowing your numbers.

No I can't do one bank for $98 a storm. But yes I can do 10 of them within 15 minutes.

Yes I can do 38 banks within a 25 minute radius in DC for 80 a storm.

Its not lowballing when Youre still showing a profit after paying your bills.

The problems people have with nationals isn't from the prices. Its people not following simple instructions.

One national we work for provides unlimited salt and push boxes. Yep they're a low baller


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1721273 said:


> Theres a difference between low balling and knowing your numbers.
> 
> No I can't do one bank for $98 a storm. But yes I can do 10 of them within 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Your numbers are pointless to me. I do not know your costs. I do not want to know them either. I have no idea what you meant by I can't do a bank for $98..............15 minutes. Good for you that you are making good money subbing.

I never see Threads started about How great it is working for a National Maintenance Company.

Are you subbing for a National Maintenance Company that just runs a cubicle farm or are you subbing for a An actual contractor that has his own equipment?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

The point he's trying to make is you have two or three commercials on main street. They are four miles from a to c, he's using the nationals to gain ten accounts in between that still make a profit and coincide with his current route why would he pass on them?

Like if you had a large strip mall and the lot next door was operated by a national you wouldn't even look into it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

superdog1;1719476 said:


> I thought I would report back and let everyone know what happened to the Lowes that I lost. It seems a husband and wife team signed up with Merit to do 3 Lowes locations. On the one I had with Brickman for the last 2 years, we had 2 trucks assigned to it with a 3rd truck in reserve and a backhoe for stacking, corners etc. It seems this "team" that agreed to all only had 2 vehicles! One was an old Dodge (early 80's) and a skid loader without a cab. Keep in mind the one location is more than 50 minutes from the other two and the 2 in my area are 20 minutes apart. From what I understand, they were towing the skid behind the truck to each location.
> 
> I can not believe they gave 3 locations to this contractor? With 2 trucks, it took us at least 3 hrs to clear the lot we had, so how they ever thought they could get 3 locations done and stay within the contract is beyond me. I have a copy of it and it clearly states the lot must be finished by the time the store opens at 6AM. The last 2 snows we had, they were only starting the Lowes in my area at 7AM.
> 
> On the first snow, the skid loader blew a hose or something and instead of fixing it, they just kept dumping fluid in and kept using it. They also had a tri-axle load of salt dumped right in the rear of the lot and partially covered it. When they went to use it the first time, it was a solid block and they had to break it up with a pick axe and sledge hammers, Lol. On the second snow, the pickup they had only had the forward gears left and reverse was knocked out. If I had done any one of these things, Brickman would have fired me on the spot. Since I also shop in my Lowes and worked there for 2 years, we got to know a lot of the employees and managers. They are all flipping out over how bad the service is. Something tells me Merit won't have the PA Lowes very long???


I can see it even Brickman does it will hire someone with 2 trucks as long who ever they can find do it for the price They want to pay but hard telling what sub contactor told brickman 
My box store here I pass on it since it was 50% below what it should be 
No one would take it beside this very small company plowing with a 2- 8ft straight plows and used bag salt well during the 2nd snow fall they walk off. They already spent $2500 in bags of de-icing
Then they called me back and I got the job for my price not there price.
If you wait around them jobs will come back


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1721703 said:


> The point he's trying to make is you have two or three commercials on main street. They are four miles from a to c, he's using the nationals to gain ten accounts in between that still make a profit and coincide with his current route why would he pass on them?
> 
> Like if you had a large strip mall and the lot next door was operated by a national you wouldn't even look into it?


We have that situation right next door to our main lot is another run by a mgmnt company. We fig yeah we want more but it's right next door we don't need to keep equipment there bc it's right next door - easy money - would I take it if we weren't next door - F no! Not at that $


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

jrs.landscaping;1721703 said:


> The point he's trying to make is you have two or three commercials on main street. They are four miles from a to c, he's using the nationals to gain ten accounts in between that still make a profit and coincide with his current route why would he pass on them?
> 
> Like if you had a large strip mall and the lot next door was operated by a national you wouldn't even look into it?


Based on the assumption is correct I would not work for a National Maintenance Company just because they were next door.

Even contract that is done for a NMC is a plowing contractor that is keeping his competition in business.

Why would a businessman keep his competition in business?

Specially when his competition/NMC causes the pricing structure to collapse.

There is never enough to eat in a bowl of soup to go around. So why let someone else put there spoon in there along side of yours?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1722630 said:


> Based on the assumption is correct I would not work for a National Maintenance Company just because they were next door.
> 
> Even contract that is done for a NMC is a plowing contractor that is keeping his competition in business.
> 
> ...


You don't get it

Nationals aren't going anywhere. Their pricing isn't the problem


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark

Are you subbing for a National Maintenance Company that just runs a cubicle farm or are you subbing for a An actual contractor that has his own equipment?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1722643 said:


> Whiffyspark
> 
> Are you subbing for a National Maintenance Company that just runs a cubicle farm or are you subbing for a An actual contractor that has his own equipment?


National companies. Brickman and a few others as well. Also sub for one local company that owns high dollar properties up and down eastern coast.

We don't do any driveways residential etc dont have time for that.

One company we work for pays 3 days after submitting paper work. We never have problems getting paid from anyone. Just need to follow simple instructions.

Hell on national we work for provides unlimited salt and pusher boxes. They have the salt dumped on salt for us and pallets as well


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

32 you continue to place the emphasis that it is the nationals fault prices are tanking.

The truth is the company's working for them either know their numbers and run more efficiently than we do or they don't and are losing money. Either way it doesn't affect my operation, I know my numbers and if a national approached me and we agreed to terms how are they different than working for any of the other major corps we work for?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1722652 said:


> 32 you continue to place the emphasis that it is the nationals fault prices are tanking.
> 
> The truth is the company's working for them either know their numbers and run more efficiently than we do or they don't and are losing money. Either way it doesn't affect my operation, I know my numbers and if a national approached me and we agreed to terms how are they different than working for any of the other major corps we work for?


You got to factor in customer acquisition costs as well too.

We've worked for them for 6 years now


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1722653 said:


> You got to factor in customer acquisition costs as well too.
> 
> We've worked for them for 6 years now


Another good point.......


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1722649 said:


> National companies. Brickman and a few others as well. Also sub for one local company that owns high dollar properties up and down eastern coast.
> 
> We don't do any driveways residential etc dont have time for that.
> 
> ...


Why can you not differentiate between a National Maintenance Company as USM that is a cubical farm and an actual contractor?

Brickman is a contractor not a NMC cubical farm. You fail to see the difference or refuse to acknowledge the difference.

You fail to state clearly the type of companies that you sub for. With the exception of Brickman.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1722662 said:


> Why can you not differentiate between a National Maintenance Company as USM that is a cubical farm and an actual contractor?
> 
> Brickman is a contractor not a NMC cubical farm. You fail to see the difference or refuse to acknowledge the difference.


I said among other companies. Just an example. People hate brickman on here. Brickman is just as much as a "nmc" contractor as anyone else. They sub TONS of work out.

Yes we work for companies similar to USM assist as well. We work for I think 6 different companies actually


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

jrs.landscaping;1722652 said:


> 32 you continue to place the emphasis that it is the nationals fault prices are tanking.
> 
> The truth is the company's working for them either know their numbers and run more efficiently than we do or they don't and are losing money. Either way it doesn't affect my operation, I know my numbers and if a national approached me and we agreed to terms how are they different than working for any of the other major corps we work for?


How come we never see posts on how the National's are raising the pricing?

How come threads are on PS pointing out how National's are subbing out work for 1/2 of what the corps were paying direct before the National's came on the scene?

How come is it that your pricing is lower then the National's?

Because if the Nationals are willing to pay you your price they have to be getting more form their clients. You are leaving money on the table. Because a National is not going handle a job without a profit.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

32vld;1722671 said:


> How come we never see posts on how the National's are raising the pricing?
> 
> How come threads are on PS pointing out how National's are subbing out work for 1/2 of what the corps were paying direct before the National's came on the scene?
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between what people say and what is true. Everything we do we turn a profit on.

One contract we almost took would have paid over $4k profit just to shovel sidewalks on a 2 inch storm. 38 places within a couple blocks of each other. Approximately a 6 hour route for 3 shovelers. I didnt feel like messing with it this year cause its out of our service area.

This is over your head.

Nationals work on volume. Take their practices and scale them down. Volume pays no matter what you read on ls or PS. Businessmen know this. Landscapers don't. Look at jimlewis. He services i think 250 lawns = volume


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1722665 said:


> I said among other companies. Just an example. People hate brickman on here. Brickman is just as much as a "nmc" contractor as anyone else. They sub TONS of work out.
> 
> Yes we work for companies similar to USM assist as well. We work for I think 6 different companies actually


Not for or against Brickman. I seen posts go both ways for them.

I am not against subbing for a contractor (whether the contractor is local, state, regional, or national makes no difference) that actually has their own facilities and equipment. They are being helped by the sub. The sub is being helped because he is making more money then as an employee and his schedule is getting filled. These "real contractors" are not bringing the pricing down.

It is the national maintenance companies the "USMs" with only employee working phones from their cubicles that is hurting the industry. They do not pay well and make their subs carry the insurance liability for themselves, the nationals, and the corps.

There is a slip and fall the Owner/corp of the Mall is not liable. The National is not liable. The contract leaves the contractor left holding the bag. At half the money that the job use to go for.

I am done on this thread.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

32vld;1722671 said:


> How come we never see posts on how the National's are raising the pricing?
> 
> How come threads are on PS pointing out how National's are subbing out work for 1/2 of what the corps were paying direct before the National's came on the scene?
> 
> ...


So true
I think most guys just see $$ and think they going get rich if don't snow but half way or at end of the season they are broke.
Then they get on here and ***** about National price that they agreed to. They need ***** at there self for agreeing to the National price.
If wait them out they will meet you for your price. Sure they find others to plow at there price but most will go broke and you will be there with your price to pick up the pieces . Takes time

I use do one lot for 20 yrs and National came in and offering the lot at half what I was doing it for Its been 10 yrs like this I haven't sit foot on that lot.
They keep finding someone to do it at there price and it has knock few out business. So someday there wont be no body around and they will have take my price
National are in it to make money
Im in this to make money 
Someone has to give in


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

*payment*

SOOOOOO .....has anybody gotten paid from these guys yet? still waiting on 11/27 storm payment...

love to hear from you guys...and yes i am "compliant"


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

I know some one that has several lowes sites thru merit and he's been paid up to date. He's been doing these sites for about 4 years now. He said he actually got more money with merit than AGMG was paying. As long as you do your paper work and follow there rules you will get paid.


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

Was at Lowes to get some salt today and I though the difference between their parking lot and the Walmart in the same plaza was striking. Next plaza over different company doing plow work
There was 3/4" or more of snow across all of the Lowes parking lot, but the Walmart parking lot had many clear areas and it was obvious that it had been salted.
Lowes:



















It was also obviously a pain to push a cart across the Lowes parking lot

Aaron Z


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

Walmart parking lot:
































Aaron Z


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats funny! The Lowes in my area looks just as bad if not worse, Lol


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

" Was at Lowes to get some salt today and I though the difference between their parking lot and the Walmart in the same plaza was striking. Same plaze, same company doing snow removal.
There was 3/4" or more of snow across all of the Lowes parking lot, but the Walmart parking lot had many clear areas and it was obvious that it had been salted.
Lowes:" *Sorry, but you are wrong with this statement. The Lowes is plowed by a company from Oswego that was hired by a National company. The company that plows that Wamart has plowed that Walmart For 7 years.*


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Please get your facts straight before you type. That Lowes is plowed by a company from Oswego NY that was hired by Farandino & Sons. The Walmart is plowed by a local company in town.


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiflawn;1749719 said:


> *Sorry, but you are wrong with this statement. The Lowes is plowed by a company from Oswego that was hired by a National company. The company that plows that Wamart has plowed that Walmart For 7 years.*


I stand corrected. I saw the same payloader clearing the Lowes parking lot and the lot on the other side of Walmart and I thought that I had also seen it clearing the Walmart lot.

Sorry for the confusion and thanks for the correction.
I hope that the guys who actually clear the lot don't live in Oswego. That would be a long commute (especially in the snow)

Aaron Z


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

People can argue all day but like stated before it has to do with your situation. The nationals are subbing the big lots that take bigger loaders to do efficiantly companies that own that kind of equipment for summer work can easily make money with a national if you know what your doing. We work with a company that does 70% national work and are very sucsessful because they have the right equip. We have a large comm plowing buisness too but we have a lot of trucks and a little equipment so we don't take lots like that. Not having to rent or lease a machine is a big saving. If your doing a productive reliable service the nationals will take care of you.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Silverstreak;1723281 said:


> SOOOOOO .....has anybody gotten paid from these guys yet? still waiting on 11/27 storm payment...
> 
> love to hear from you guys...and yes i am "compliant"


Yes I got my Dec Snow Even got my irrigation shut down same day that was sent in Oct 31 was Jan 25 when I got it
From Brickman
Jan snow should be sent out in 3 more day I will see how long that takes


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

just was paid in full for november and december for lowe's snow from brickman yesterday.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have your act together and you are compliant, Brickman will pay. In some cases, there could be issues with being compliant? If you are late getting a check, CALL! In the past, there have been issues with this (at least in my case?) Most of the time, it was something stupid and a phone call took care of it.


----------

